# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Επόμενο μοντέλο iMAC?

## jonhh

Απ' ότι βλέπω το τελευταίο μοντέλο iMac 27'' που κυκλοφορεί στην Ελλάδα είναι (Mid 2017).
Υπάρχει κάπου κάποια πρόβλεψη, πότε θα βγει η επόμενη σειρά (Late 2017 ή Early 2018) ? 

Θα θελα αλλά δεν με ενδιαφέρει η έκδοση PRO....

----------


## ariadgr

https://buyersguide.macrumors.com/#iMac

----------

